# Cpt code patient education



## melerickid

Is there a cpt code i can use for patient education.


----------



## pamtienter

What is the patient getting educated on? And who is providing the education?


----------



## melerickid

Like for a back injury, we give them a back excerise sheet and explain it to them.  The doctor or the np is giving the education.


----------



## MMaldonado

Depends on the education provided and it's context:  


99071 Educational supplies, such as books, tapes, and pamphlets, provided by the physician for the patient's education at cost to physician 

   99078 Physician educational services rendered to patients in a group setting (eg, prenatal, obesity, or diabetic instructions) 

98960 Education and training for patient self-management by a qualified, nonphysician health care professional using a standardized curriculum, face-to-face with the patient (could include caregiver/family) each 30 minutes; individual patient 

   98961 Education and training for patient self-management by a qualified, nonphysician health care professional using a standardized curriculum, face-to-face with the patient (could include caregiver/family) each 30 minutes; 2-4 patients 

   98962 Education and training for patient self-management by a qualified, nonphysician health care professional using a standardized curriculum, face-to-face with the patient (could include caregiver/family) each 30 minutes; 5-8 patients


----------



## sabrepatton@gmail.com

can you bill an office vist with this as well , say the doctor comes in and  does a level II E&M service and after evaluation the clinical assistant educates the pt can we bill both codes


----------



## msonger

*Diabetic education provided by NP*

In these code selections below, is a NP considered non-physician when working under the supervision of MD?

98960 Education and training for patient self-management by a qualified, nonphysician health care professional using a standardized curriculum, face-to-face with the patient (could include caregiver/family) each 30 minutes; individual patient 

98961 Education and training for patient self-management by a qualified, nonphysician health care professional using a standardized curriculum, face-to-face with the patient (could include caregiver/family) each 30 minutes; 2-4 patients 

98962 Education and training for patient self-management by a qualified, nonphysician health care professional using a standardized curriculum, face-to-face with the patient (could include caregiver/family) each 30 minutes; 5-8 patients 

*I have a NP provider suggesting we bill 99214 based off 30 time face to face -- but this is not counseling and coordination of care, this is education...  Can Someone provide some guidance?*


----------



## mdaniel@fenwayhealth

*coding for patient education after physician e/m visit*

One of our nursing staff is asking about how to code for patient education after seeing the provider for an e/m visit. If the nurse performs patient education at the end of a physician visit, would that be coded as separate education under the nurse directly, or would that be part of the e/m visit under the physician? Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde

Try looking at the codes for prolonged staff time. 99415-99416, depending on the amount of time spent this may work.


----------



## kdarabaris

Is it possible to bill carriers for our nurse practitioner who is providing education to patients during the pre-op stage for spine surgery? The office was thinking of using 99024 (post op visit) but I'm not confident this would be appropriate. Pamphlets are distributed to patients. She educates them how to deal with pain after their surgery to try and reduce them from being dependent on opioids to deal with pain, take lesser dosages which would reduce the amount of medications being prescribed and help reduce medication being out in the public falling into the wrong hands or being out on the streets. The patient usually come back into the office and see the NP. The surgeon does not see the patient the same day.  Is this a billable/reportable service? Could this be billed with CPT 98960?


----------



## CodingKing

kdarabaris said:


> Is it possible to bill carriers for our nurse practitioner who is providing education to patients during the pre-op stage for spine surgery? The office was thinking of using 99024 (post op visit) but I'm not confident this would be appropriate. Pamphlets are distributed to patients. She educates them how to deal with pain after their surgery to try and reduce them from being dependent on opioids to deal with pain, take lesser dosages which would reduce the amount of medications being prescribed and help reduce medication being out in the public falling into the wrong hands or being out on the streets. The patient usually come back into the office and see the NP. The surgeon does not see the patient the same day.  Is this a billable/reportable service? Could this be billed with CPT 98960?



Its standard pre-op for major procedure so its not billable. Subsequent to the decision for surgery E&M its bundled into the major surgical procedure. 99024 is for post op and is for reporting only and not reimbursement.


----------



## kdarabaris

CodingKing said:


> Its standard pre-op for major procedure so its not billable. Subsequent to the decision for surgery E&M its bundled into the major surgical procedure. 99024 is for post op and is for reporting only and not reimbursement.


That's what I figured but needed an outside resource. Thank you so much for the feed back.


----------

